
Show HN: Lipstick simplified emoji usage for GitHub commit messages - jesusrmoreno
https://github.com/jesusrmoreno/lipstick
======
jesusrmoreno
One of the projects I contribute to requires emoji in the commit messages and
I got tired of remembering of typing out :white_check_mark: when I really
wanted to write :tests:

So I wrote this little app that takes strings like :tests: and allows the user
to map them to GitHub emoji.

I would love some feedback on the code or just general suggestions on
features, etc..

~~~
wingerlang
Why does the repo require it? I find the over-use of emoji quite annoying and
at times distracting. I don't really see the point of it. It doesn't work as
tags because they are usually not matched to the content well enough.

